# "say hello to my little friends" PDF's



## daybean (Apr 8, 2010)

so i had some cash and ive wanted some of these guys for a long time. so i spend a weeks hard earned cash for something tropical. 

!!!POISON DART FROGS!!!







SOME PICS OF THE TERRARIUM


































SOME CRAPPY PICS OF SOME BEAUTIFUL FROGS


----------



## Sebastian (Apr 8, 2010)

They look great !
Can you write something more about the terrarium, some pics would be cool too


----------



## daybean (Apr 8, 2010)

whats up sebastian, its been a while. i really dont like some of the moss that i have, i am going to get a larger terrarium and add a waterfall, fogger and some really nice moss a ordered this week. then hope to add a couple more frogs because it will be large enough for them not to fight as much. 

ill get some more pics because these that i have right now look like shit.


----------



## Sebastian (Apr 8, 2010)

daybean said:


> I am going to get a larger terrarium and add a waterfall, fogger and some really nice moss a ordered this week.




Holy batman ! that will be epic ! 
You gotta post pictures of the new terrarium, waterfall etc. when it's done 
And if it's not a problem a video would be awesome


----------



## daybean (Apr 8, 2010)

just added some better pics

the new terrarium wont be ready for at least three months for all the moss to grow out and to add the new frogs. the one i have right now has live plants thats why its so deep in coco bark and soil. i have two orchids that are still growing.


----------



## maxident213 (Apr 9, 2010)

Right on dude, congrats! 

I'm a bug & python guy myself, though I have a buddy here who's very into dart frogs & geckos. Your set-up looks fantastic.

Cheers!


----------



## Sebastian (Apr 9, 2010)

daybean said:


> just added some better pics
> 
> the new terrarium wont be ready for at least three months for all the moss to grow out and to add the new frogs. the one i have right now has live plants thats why its so deep in coco bark and soil. i have two orchids that are still growing.




Oh.. thats a long time.. still a great occasion to make a picstory


----------



## Sebastian (May 3, 2010)

Looong time has past 

Any updates ?


----------



## mikernaut (May 4, 2010)

That's looking pretty sweet. So how poisonous are they? can you pick them up and stuff , just don't lick them. hahah


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan (May 5, 2010)

can I lick one please? awesome environment, looks really perfect.


----------



## Aurochs34 (May 5, 2010)

Dude that's sooo badass! 
Nice! I used to have the blue ones years ago! LOVED 'EM! 
Shit man...back in the day I had a lot of cool reptiles and amphibians...
Congrats!


----------



## Aurochs34 (May 5, 2010)

mikernaut said:


> That's looking pretty sweet. So how poisonous are they? can you pick them up and stuff , just don't lick them. hahah


Actually I'm pretty sure they generate all their poison from eating fire ants (and the DART part of the name is in there for a reason, too!), so handling them won't do anything to you, but you may harm them... (edit: assuming you're not feeding them fire ants)
haha yeah but I dunno about licking any frog straight up...you'd have to be a serious man, thats all I know


----------



## daybean (May 16, 2010)

updates are...

4 new frogs and pics (2 Surinam Cobalts, 2 inferalanis)

sub-adult colbalts, males




inferalanis, 14 weeks out of water




just a cool pic i took of the patricia tinc








7 foot water snake while field sweeping...


----------



## Sebastian (May 22, 2010)

That is awesome !

More updates =


----------



## ShadyDavey (May 22, 2010)

I just saw the pictures - amazing little dudes! I'd be sitting staring at a terrarium like that for hours  I don't know anything about Poison Dart Frogs so having fed that into google...

Poison dart frog - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Fascinating.


----------



## Leon (May 22, 2010)

Nice!

Funny, since someone took the pic you drew of me and edited it with a ninja turtle


----------



## daybean (May 23, 2010)

cool pimp suit was a bonus


----------

